# Dove quota hunts



## Nitram4891 (Aug 12, 2013)

Who is applying where?


----------



## djenkins0992 (Aug 12, 2013)

9-7 Clybel. 
I think I will get an invitation for a private hunt in Bostwick Ga for the opener. If I get this invite, I will back out of of the quota application.
Last year I wasn't picked - the quota is 200 people and if my memory serves me correctly, dnr said less than half show'd up.. I wish if people didn't show up, they would be docked points for next year.

Getting excited & good luck to all!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 12, 2013)

I picked clybel, rum creek and oconee although I've never dove hunted any of those.  I'll cancel the app and get a priority point if I decide to go pay hunt.  I usually dove hunt different WMAs if anyone wants to share information through PMS.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Aug 16, 2013)

I didn't get picked.  Hope someone else did!


----------



## maughdr (Aug 16, 2013)

I got picked for Blanton creek, are you a able to bring anyone or is it for one hunter only


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 16, 2013)

maughdr said:


> I got picked for Blanton creek, are you a able to bring anyone or is it for one hunter only



It is just for you. I am going to Blanton Creek for the 2nd hunt for the 3rd year in a row.


----------



## darkstan (Aug 16, 2013)

I have been picked for Blanton Creek on the Sept. 7th hunt. Any tips, pointers, salutations or kiss my butt advise from anyone? Thanks


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Aug 16, 2013)

*Rejected for Clybel, but my sons got picked for Redlands*

so we will be at Redlands on opening day


----------



## Toddmann (Aug 16, 2013)

Indian Ford 9-14 A/C


----------



## wildman0517 (Aug 16, 2013)

Got picked for Clarks Hill


----------



## southGAlefty (Aug 16, 2013)

Myself and 3 others in my group got picked for Chickasawhatchee opening day. Looking forward to it!


----------



## biggdogg (Aug 16, 2013)

Got picked for the Charlie Elliott opener. Can't wait!


----------



## djenkins0992 (Aug 16, 2013)

Picked for Clybel 9-7. Got myself, grandfather, dad and uncle all on same application. Awesome. This may be my grandfathers last year of hunting. So happy we got picked.


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Aug 16, 2013)

got  picked for albany  9/7 then rivercreek 9/14


----------



## cookiebush (Aug 17, 2013)

*denied clybel*

got denied for clybel the first time in 3 years.  was going to find an open wma or return to clybel on sunday.


----------



## fowl player (Aug 17, 2013)

i got picked for rum creed. what steps need to be taken now do i just need to show up with my drivers liscense.


----------



## mattech (Aug 17, 2013)

fowl player said:


> i got picked for rum creed. what steps need to be taken now do i just need to show up with my drivers liscense.



Drivers license and appropriate hunting license along with HIP permit and WMA license.

Both my children got picked for walton dove field child hunt, My buddy and his kids did not. I really hate that, the kids really enjoy it as a big group. I wish for these child hunts they would let more than 3 apply as a group.


----------



## donblfihu (Aug 17, 2013)

cookiebush said:


> got denied for clybel the first time in 3 years.  was going to find an open wma or return to clybel on sunday.



I was going to hunt there on sunday but according to regs its not open. Any one else read it that way or is it open?


----------



## djenkins0992 (Aug 17, 2013)

donblfihu said:


> I was going to hunt there on sunday but according to regs its not open. Any one else read it that way or is it open?



Dove
 •Q200 Sept. 7
•General Hunt: Sept. 14, Sept. 21, Oct. 12-20, Dec. 2-18, Dec. 23-Jan. 11
4

That's the way I see it. Next time to dove hunt there is the 14th. I think it was the same way last year.


----------



## GDAWG84 (Aug 17, 2013)

GAMHUNTER35 said:


> got  picked for albany  9/7 then rivercreek 9/14



Me and a buddy got drawn for Albany Nursery also. It and Chickasawhatchee should be good if it dries out enough to cut the field. River Creek A/C should be good also.


----------



## myname (Aug 18, 2013)

Got picked for Alexander WMA 1st day hunt. Never gone before. Found what looked like a bunch of great advice on another thread for a newby seeking advice. But what is a HIP permit? Saw that referred to earlier in this thread.


----------



## breathe in (Aug 18, 2013)

I've never hunted a WMA. Are quota hunts only for opening day? Can anyone walk in and hunt the remainder of the season?

Tried looking online and at the ga dnr website, but didn't really see anything about dove.


----------



## breathe in (Aug 18, 2013)

myname, here ya go.

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/node/3096


----------



## myname (Aug 18, 2013)

*thanks*



breathe in said:


> myname, here ya go.
> 
> http://www.georgiawildlife.com/node/3096



Appreciate the quick answer. Went and added the HIP on line and printed out the revised license.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Aug 18, 2013)

breathe in said:


> I've never hunted a WMA. Are quota hunts only for opening day? Can anyone walk in and hunt the remainder of the season?
> 
> Tried looking online and at the ga dnr website, but didn't really see anything about dove.



You have to look at regs for the individual WMA you want to hunt and you'll see the dates for dove. Most WMAs are only open on Saturdays and several have quotas for the first Saturday or two.


----------



## brianandrews1270 (Aug 19, 2013)

Got picked for Blanton Creek 2nd hunt


----------



## fbjones (Aug 20, 2013)

I will also be at Blanton Creek for the 2nd hunt.

DarkStan, I am from LaGrange too.  

Dustin, have you seen the fields there yet?  Wonder which one is better this year.  It seems to change.  And don't shoot all of em again, let us have a chance...


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 20, 2013)

fbjones said:


> I will also be at Blanton Creek for the 2nd hunt.
> 
> DarkStan, I am from LaGrange too.
> 
> Dustin, have you seen the fields there yet?  Wonder which one is better this year.  It seems to change.  And don't shoot all of em again, let us have a chance...



I haven't been yet but they burned off portions of both fields last week from pictures I saw.

Last year the check station field was better but it had been prepared better. The one across the road had just been mowed and not burnt. I will probably ride down and check them out soon.


----------



## djenkins0992 (Aug 20, 2013)

djenkins0992 said:


> Dove
> •Q200 Sept. 7
> •General Hunt: Sept. 14, Sept. 21, Oct. 12-20, Dec. 2-18, Dec. 23-Jan. 11
> 4
> ...



By the way.. This was for Clybel aka Charlie elliott


----------



## zacherwalker (Aug 20, 2013)

What about Dilane on the 9/7??


My wife got selected and I did not... Anybody have any experience on this WMA? Looks like a good bit of field on google maps and its nice they have a campground. We were planning on making a weekend out of it but if it wont be worth it probably just pay for a hunt up around home...

Any one give me advice whats happened there in the past? If its been decent we will probably go..I will hope someone doesnt show and if not it will be good to see the pup run on birds for the first time..


----------



## Danny Leigh (Aug 20, 2013)

zacherwalker said:


> What about Dilane on the 9/7??
> My wife got selected and I did not... Anybody have any experience on this WMA? Looks like a good bit of field on google maps and its nice they have a campground. We were planning on making a weekend out of it but if it wont be worth it probably just pay for a hunt up around home...
> 
> Any one give me advice whats happened there in the past? If its been decent we will probably go..I will hope someone doesnt show and if not it will be good to see the pup run on birds for the first time..



We hunted the adult/child dove field last year and did pretty good. Not sure how the adult only field did. Both fields are labeled as "good" by the DNR forecast this year.

Not to rain on your parade, but you should have put you and your wife in as a group. With only her being picked she's the only one that can hunt and unlike some duck hunts, they don't fill spots for doves if someone doesn't show.


----------



## zacherwalker (Aug 21, 2013)

Danny Leigh said:


> We hunted the adult/child dove field last year and did pretty good. Not sure how the adult only field did. Both fields are labeled as "good" by the DNR forecast this year.
> 
> Not to rain on your parade, but you should have put you and your wife in as a group. With only her being picked she's the only one that can hunt and unlike some duck hunts, they don't fill spots for doves if someone doesn't show.




Yeah this is only my second year using the quota hunt system...never really messed with it before. I didnt realize you could do that. Oh well. Hopefully shell hit a few. More excited to see the pup run. My fun comes in the early mornings when the honkers are moving in.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Aug 21, 2013)

zacherwalker said:


> Yeah this is only my second year using the quota hunt system...never really messed with it before. I didnt realize you could do that. Oh well. Hopefully shell hit a few. More excited to see the pup run. My fun comes in the early mornings when the honkers are moving in.



Good luck with the honkers and the pup. What kind is it?


----------



## zacherwalker (Aug 21, 2013)

Danny Leigh said:


> Good luck with the honkers and the pup. What kind is it?




Thanks man Beau is a chocolate lab he will be 10months when season rolls around... Gonna take it easy on him this year specially in the start and hopefully if all goes well run him in hunt tests starting next year and then into season next year (14-15)


----------



## Danny Leigh (Aug 22, 2013)

zacherwalker said:


> Thanks man Beau is a chocolate lab he will be 10months when season rolls around... Gonna take it easy on him this year specially in the start and hopefully if all goes well run him in hunt tests starting next year and then into season next year (14-15)


----------



## krazybronco2 (Aug 22, 2013)

last year at DI lane it was pretty good but the problem was everyone was so spread out that birds where flying everywhere but not staying in the air (they were landing in trees and fields) where as normally there are people everywhere and birds stay in the air so at least you had a chance to shot at birds.


----------



## fowl player (Aug 22, 2013)

*quota question*

so on the seventh i got selected for rum creek. my email says nothing can touch the field until ten in the morning. im assuming meaning a blind and equipment, but in my past experience the season has not started until 12 in the afternoon. did it change this year?  do we get to start early because we are in the quota? any help will be appreciated first time i have been selected for dove.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 22, 2013)

fowl player said:


> so on the seventh i got selected for rum creek. my email says nothing can touch the field until ten in the morning. im assuming meaning a blind and equipment, but in my past experience the season has not started until 12 in the afternoon. did it change this year?  do we get to start early because we are in the quota? any help will be appreciated first time i have been selected for dove.



No it just means no picking spots or setting up until 10. You still can't shoot until 12. Before going to the 10 am rule, you had people camping out for spots and sticking chairs everywhere. Just became to much trouble.


----------



## fowl player (Aug 22, 2013)

Dustin Pate said:


> No it just means no picking spots or setting up until 10. You still can't shoot until 12. Before going to the 10 am rule, you had people camping out for spots and sticking chairs everywhere. Just became to much trouble.



ok thanks so im assuming the spots are first come first serve at ten oclock? i have looked on the internet to find this info but havent found anything. i would like to know things like how many got selected for my hunt field conditions and other basic info. anyone know where i can find that kind of stuff.


----------



## Danny Leigh (Aug 22, 2013)

fowl player said:


> ok thanks so im assuming the spots are first come first serve at ten oclock? i have looked on the internet to find this info but havent found anything. i would like to know things like how many got selected for my hunt field conditions and other basic info. anyone know where i can find that kind of stuff.



Yep, first come first serve at 10am. The quota for Rum Creek is 75 and the fields look to be planted in millet, sunflowers and sorghum with a "good" forecast.

http://www.georgiawildlife.com/site...es/2013 Georgia State Dove Field Forecast.pdf

Never hurts to drive down a week before the hunt to check out the fields or at least look at them on google to better orient the lay of the land.


----------



## djenkins0992 (Aug 31, 2013)

I went out to Clybel tonight. The fields look good. One field still hasn't been cut, the others were just bailed last week. I saw a good bit of birds in the big field on the right on shepherd road coming from teal pond. This field had the most. Would be kewl if they would just leave several random rolls of hay in the field. I'm getting excited !!


----------



## georgiasteve (Sep 4, 2013)

Went down to Blanton after work today only checked the field behind the check station saw @ 150 birds most of the field has been burnt with lots of wheat seed on the ground. Have had some excellent shoots there in the past and also some not so good.  Warden there is a good guy always friendly and helpful. Good luck to all and safe hunting!


----------



## goose buster (Sep 5, 2013)

Got rejected at Blaton Creek. That's alright though, been picked 4 out of 6 tries.


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Sep 6, 2013)

Ill be at Redlands with my younger brother and his buddy. Hope its as good as its been in the recent past!!


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Sep 6, 2013)

*I will be there with my 2 sons as well*



Souhternhunter17 said:


> Ill be at Redlands with my younger brother and his buddy. Hope its as good as its been in the recent past!!



Looking forward to it, but hope it is not as crowded and crazy as some of the posts I have seen about it.  I don't care for another unknown gunner 30 yards from me.  I hope there is room for everyone.  I was told we could not enter the field before 11:30 and it may be 12:00 before we can enter.  My boys are excited, I hope there are some birds and safe minded hunters.


----------



## Souhternhunter17 (Sep 6, 2013)

Buford_Dawg said:


> Looking forward to it, but hope it is not as crowded and crazy as some of the posts I have seen about it.  I don't care for another unknown gunner 30 yards from me.  I hope there is room for everyone.  I was told we could not enter the field before 11:30 and it may be 12:00 before we can enter.  My boys are excited, I hope there are some birds and safe minded hunters.



Ive hunted there the past 5 years. Always have had a good time! But as far as the quota it was dropped from 100 to 80 an some wont show so it shouldnt be too bad.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Sep 6, 2013)

*I believe it went back to 100 this year...*



Souhternhunter17 said:


> Ive hunted there the past 5 years. Always have had a good time! But as far as the quota it was dropped from 100 to 80 an some wont show so it shouldnt be too bad.



At least what the Regulations say.  Lets hope the doves are there tomorrow.  Good luck to you.


----------



## tskurja (Sep 9, 2013)

*Rum Creek Dove Quota*

I got picked for the Rum Creek Dove Quota this coming weekend.   Anybody ever dropped doves out there.   Never been up there.   I could use some tips for hunting there.  Managed field?


----------



## GaHunter1231 (Sep 9, 2013)

Yes I dropped 10 saturday you should have a good shoot,only 35 showed up on the first hunt.according to th Dnr I talked to. So good luck.They really turned on after 4:30pm so dont give up to early


----------

